# Garden risotto



## myownidaho (Jun 23, 2017)

This is an annual dish, along with garlic scape pesto, to signal that summer and garden season are here.













IMG_2937.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Jun 23, 2017


















IMG_2938.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Jun 23, 2017






All veggies came straight from the garden as did the herbs and garlic the grilled chicken marinated in all afternoon. Gonna be a good summer. [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 24, 2017)

That looks absolutely delicious!

Definitely worth a point!

Al


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks Al!


----------



## griz400 (Jun 24, 2017)

Thats a meal that we would love ... great job .. points for sure ...


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 24, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Thats a meal that we would love ... great job .. points for sure ...



Thanks, griz! For the next four months, almost all the vegetables we eat will come fresh out of the garden.


----------

